# Photo icloud introuvable



## jess671 (25 Août 2019)

Bonjour à toute la communauté,

Voilà quelques mois que j'ai fait l'erreur d'activer l'enregistrement des photos de mon iphone (ios12.2) vers icloud (avec libération d'espace sur mon iphone).

J'ai compris mon erreur lorsque j'ai voulu accéder à mes photos...beaucoup on été supprimées de mon iphone mais je pensais quand même pouvoir y accéder depuis mon iphone. Eh bien non ! *
J'ai beau chercher dans tous les dossiers de ma phototèque, les dossiers cachés...rien *!

Et puis, j'ai aussi eu rapidement des alertes pour me dire que les 5Go du cloud étaient occupées donc plus de place disponible pour tout ce qu'il faut sauvegarder par le cloud habituellement (ainsi que le reste des photos). 
Du coup, j'ai désactivée icloud pour mes photos. 

En allant sur icloud.com depuis mon pc, je retrouve bien les photos manquantes de mon iphone (il y a plus de 1500 éléments et sur mon iphone il m'en reste encore un peu plus de 1000 (et donc en vrai j'ai plus de 2500 éléments différents).
Mais, je ne peux pas sélectionner plus de 1000 éléments à la fois pour les transférer et comme cela fait 10 fois que je m'y reprend pour désélectionner quelques 500 éléments un à un sur icloud.com (puisqu'il est impossible de faire autrement), j'ai abandonné et je m'en remet à vous !

Saurez-vous me dire *comment je récupère toutes mes photos* qui se sont retrouvées sur mon icloud sur mon iphone (j'ai encore suffisamment de place si jamais, environ 15Go) ?! 

Par avance merci beaucoup


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Question Incompréhensible


----------

